# Eisvogel



## Anja W. (19. Okt. 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

am Freitag hatte ich eine unerwartete Begegnung. Ich stand vor der Terrasse im Wochenendhaus und habe ein Schaffell ausgebürstet, als plötzlich keine 3m von mir ein Eisvogel in einer kleinen Buche landete. In der Sonne sah er aus, wie ein Edelstein  Er war natürlich gleich wieder weg...

Wir haben dort ja nur 2 kleine Teichpfützen, davon ist eine mit __ Wasserlinsen zugewachsen. Drum herum ist Kiefernwald mit kleinen Buchen zwischen. Also alles andere als eine typische Umgebung für einen Eisvogel. Auch gibt es kein anderes Wasser in der Nähe. Der Flat ist ca. 5 km weg und die Aller 10 km.

Leben bei Euch auch Eisvögel dort, wo man sie nicht erwartet?

Wir vergrößern in den nächsten Jahren unseren Teich und jetzt überlege ich natürlich, ob wir ihn __ Moderlieschen-gerecht gestalten, oder ob es bei vergrößerten Pfützen bleibt.

Mich hat neulich schon der Turmfalke gewundert, der zum Baden kam.

Der Teich ist übrigens leer gefressen. Kein Frosch mehr, keine Minikröten und keine __ Schnecken. Nur noch __ Molche, die sich gut verstecken.


----------



## Lion (19. Okt. 2020)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> als plötzlich keine 3m von mir ein Eisvogel in einer kleinen Buche landete. In der Sonne sah er aus, wie ein Edelstein
> 
> Wir haben dort ja nur 2 kleine Teichpfützen, davon ist eine mit __ Wasserlinsen zugewachsen. Drum herum ist Kiefernwald mit kleinen Buchen zwischen. Also alles andere als eine typische Umgebung für einen Eisvogel.
> ...



hallo Anja,
falls Du den oder die Teiche vergrößerst, würde ich dem ganzen weiterhin der Natur überlassen.
Ich würde den Eisvogel oder Turmfalke bewundern und die suchen sich ihre typische Umgebung selber aus,
was nicht immer unser Menschendenken entspricht.

Du schreibst, der Teich ist leer gefressen und somit haben Moderlieschen oder andere Fische an einem
Wochenendhaus-Teich, wo Du fast keine Kontrolle oder Schutz ausüben kannst, keine Chance.

Genieße weiterhin dein Wochenendhaus und habe viel Spaß ohne Fische.
VG. Léon

ps: einige Bilder wären schön.


----------



## Anja W. (19. Okt. 2020)

Test, ob das so geht...

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/papas-teich-27062017-jpg.186877/

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/mein-teich2-27062017-jpg.186876/

Im Prinzip gebe ich Dir ja Recht, Léon. Der Gedanke kam mir auch erst am Wochenende. Diese Tiere kommen alle erst, seit der Teich nicht mehr den Sommer "unter Schutz steht" und mein Vater die ganze Zeit draußen ist. Aber die Wildkamera zeigt immer wieder, wie wichtig dieses kleine Wasserloch geworden ist. Jede Nacht sind dort Rehe, Marder und Füchse zum Trinken. Eine __ Ringelnatter hat sich auch angesiedelt. 

Ich bin kein Fischmensch und wenn ich ehrlich bin, wären es eher Futterfische . Vielleicht haben dann die __ Frösche und __ Schnecken wieder eine Chance.


----------



## jolantha (19. Okt. 2020)

Anja, dieser hübsche , kleine Kerl ist auch ab und zu bei mir. Leider findet er hier auch nichts, obwohl in meinem Teich alles drin ist, außer Fische 
__ Schnecken, __ Kröten, __ Libellen , __ Frösche usw., aber alles nichts für ihn . Ich glaube, im Frühjahr besorge ich mal einen Schwung __ Moderlieschen.


----------



## Anja W. (19. Okt. 2020)

Du wohnst ja auch nicht gerade in einem typischen Eisvogelgebiet, Anne. Wo die hier wohl brüten? Lehmwände werden sie ja nicht finden.. 
Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob das bei Dir dann mit der Moderlieschenfütterung klappt. Berichte mal!

Liebe Grüße um die Ecke!


----------



## jolantha (19. Okt. 2020)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Du wohnst ja auch nicht gerade in einem typischen Eisvogelgebiet,


Stimmt, ich weiß gar nicht, wo der herkommt. hinter mir ist nur Wald und Feld, und vorne nur Straßen und Häuser.


----------



## Anja W. (19. Okt. 2020)

Na, dann habe ich ja Hoffnung, dass ich ihn da draußen vielleicht auch öfter sehe.


----------



## Lion (19. Okt. 2020)

jolantha schrieb:


> Ich glaube, im Frühjahr besorge ich mal einen Schwung __ Moderlieschen.
> Anhang anzeigen 220230





Anja W. schrieb:


> Im Prinzip gebe ich Dir ja Recht, Léon.
> Ich bin kein Fischmensch und wenn ich ehrlich bin, wären es eher Futterfische .




hallo Anja und Jolantha,

Menschen, angebliche Tierschützer setzen (__ Reiher, Eisvogel, (Wolf) ) solche Tiere ein ohne darüber nachzudenken,
dass es in den meisten Gebieten nicht genug Nahrung für diese Tiere gibt.

Wo der Mensch eingreift wird das natürliche Gleichgewicht gestört.

Jetzt wollt auch Ihr das gleiche mit Moderlieschen machen, diese Tiere haben in so
künstlich angelegte Teiche keine Versteckmöglichkeiten und leben den ganzen Tag lang,
falls sie diesen überleben,  unter Angst und Dauer-Stress. 
Was für ein schönes Dasein dank Euch.

Kauft lieber in der Fischhalle einige Fische und wenn Ihr zu Eurem Wochenendgarten geht,
dann legt dort eine Futterstelle an.

Ist nur ein Vorschlag.
VG. Léon


----------



## Anja W. (19. Okt. 2020)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Wir vergrößern in den nächsten Jahren unseren Teich und jetzt überlege ich natürlich, ob wir ihn * Moderlieschen-gerecht *gestalten, oder ob es bei vergrößerten Pfützen bleibt.



Léon, wie kommst Du darauf, dass die Moderlieschen keine Versteckmöglichkeiten bekämen? Dann hätte ich mir keine Gedanken gemacht, sondern einfach welche in die Pfütze geworfen. Nur weil ich für mich keine Fische eingesetzt hätte, würde ich das Sinnvollste tun, um sie artgerecht zu halten. Deswegen ja die Gedanken, _bevor_ ich welche anschaffe. Ja, der Eisvogel war der Auslöser für die Idee, da ich mit ihm einen weiteren Feind hätte, der die Fische ggf. im Rahmen halten könnte. Es ist für mich genauso eine nicht artgerechte Haltung, wenn man Fische derart hält, dass sie sich ohne Verluste vermehren können und der Teich in kürzester Zeit viel zu klein wird.

Jeder Teich ist ein Eingriff in die Natur, ob technikloser Naturteich für Tiere, die sonst nicht überleben würden oder Teiche mit so wertvollen Kois, dass sie mit Antibiotika behandelt werden müssen, die auf Intensivstationen oft die letzte Reserve sind, um Menschenleben zu retten.


----------



## jolantha (19. Okt. 2020)

Lion schrieb:


> solche Tiere ein ohne darüber nachzudenken,
> dass es in den meisten Gebieten nicht genug Nahrung für diese Tiere gibt.



Ach Lion,
ehe du solche Behauptungen in den Raum wirfst, solltest du vielleicht mal vorher nachlesen, wo welche Vorraussetzungen gegeben sind



Lion schrieb:


> Kauft lieber in der Fischhalle einige Fische und wenn Ihr zu Eurem Wochenendgarten geht,
> dann legt dort eine Futterstelle an.


Diese Aussage finde ich wirklich sehr merkwürden .
1.) Hier gibts keine Fischhalle im Umkreis von 50 km
2.) Ich habe keinen Wochenendgarten
Mein Teich ist ca. 3 x größer als Deiner, ist voll mit Unterwasserpflanzen und hat eine natürliche Bodenbeschaffenheit.


jolantha schrieb:


> __ Schnecken, __ Kröten, __ Libellen , __ Frösche usw.,


,
das kannn ich noch ergänzen mit Mückenlarven, Gelbrandkäfern, Egeln und __ Wasserläufer .
 
Ich glaube, da haben auch noch ein paar __ Moderlieschen Platz.


----------



## Lion (20. Okt. 2020)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> am Freitag hatte ich eine unerwartete Begegnung. Ich stand vor der Terrasse im Wochenendhaus und .........
> 
> Wir haben dort ja nur 2 kleine Teichpfützen, davon ist eine mit __ Wasserlinsen zugewachsen. Drum herum ist Kiefernwald mit kleinen Buchen zwischen. Also alles andere als eine typische Umgebung für einen Eisvogel. Auch gibt es kein anderes Wasser in der Nähe. Der Flat ist ca. 5 km weg und die Aller 10 km.
> ...





jolantha schrieb:


> Ach Lion,
> ehe du solche Behauptungen in den Raum wirfst, solltest du vielleicht mal vorher nachlesen
> 
> Diese Aussage finde ich wirklich sehr merkwürden .
> ...



hallo Jolantha,
-was hat deine Teichgröße oder meine Teichgröße mit dem Wochenendhaus-Teich von Anja zu tun ?
-meinst Du, weil dein Teich größer ist hast nur Du recht ? 
-dass es keine Fischhalle bei Dir gibt ist nicht mein Fehler oder ?
Solte auch nur als Überlegung dienen, ob man für die Vögel evtl. anderes Futter besorgen kann.

Meine Behauptungen basieren auf Erfahrungswerte und nicht nur auf geschriebenes, aber sehr
gerne lese ich Fachliteratur, um die Erfahrungswerte abzuwägen.

Ich gehe natürlich davon aus und wie auch hier oben Anja schreibt, dass Sie sich Gedanken darüber
macht, wie Sie die Fische in Ihrem Wochenendhaus-Teich artgerecht halten kann.
Ich denke, das machst auch Du und Alle hier im Forum.

Warum tendiere ich gegen Modelieschen am Wochenendteich von Anja?



Anja W. schrieb:


> Diese Tiere kommen alle erst, seit der Teich nicht mehr den Sommer "unter Schutz steht" und mein Vater die ganze Zeit draußen ist.
> Ich bin kein Fischmensch und wenn ich ehrlich bin, wären es eher Futterfische . .



Da nur dann und wann Menschen, also aus Eisvogelsicht ein Feind, sehr selten zu sehen ist,
bleibt er am oder im Teich und frist, bis kein einziger Fisch mehr da ist.
Hier hat ein Fisch gar keine Chance.

 Léon


----------



## Anja W. (20. Okt. 2020)

Hatte der Fisch aus der Fischhalle eine Chance?
Oder das Schwein, von dem ich das Fleisch esse?

Ich kann nur dafür sorgen, wie es den Tiere während ihres Lebens ging. Und wie ich oben geschrieben habe, entweder wird der Teich __ moderlieschen-gerecht oder er bleibt fischfrei. Schweinefleisch esse ich auch nur von Schweinen, deren Halter ich persönlich kenne und weiß, wie die Tieren gehalten werden.

Bei Fischen aus der Fischhalle ist mir die Art der Haltung nicht bekannt.


----------



## jolantha (21. Okt. 2020)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Jolantha,
> -was hat deine Teichgröße oder meine Teichgröße mit dem Wochenendhaus-Teich von Anja zu tun ?


Ganz einfach, Du hast mich mit angesprochen 



Lion schrieb:


> hallo Anja und Jolantha,


Deshalb hab ich Dir geantwortet. Mehr nicht


----------



## center (26. Okt. 2020)

Bei mir kam auch vor ca. 1 Monat ein Eisvogel an den Teich. Ich saß im Strandkorb und der Kleine landete auf der Sonnenliegen neben dem Teich. Keine 2m entfernt von mir.
Hab auch gedacht, hier fast Mitten in der Kleinstadt ein Eisvogel?

Aber ich sehe dieses Jahr auch so viele Eisvögel wie noch nie an den Seen und Flüssen. (Angler)


----------



## trampelkraut (26. Okt. 2020)

Die milden Winter der letzten Jahre haben zur Erhöhung der Eisvogel-Population geführt. In kalten Wintern wenn Bäche und Seen komplett zufrieren, verhungern oft fast sämtliche Eisvögel einer Region.


----------



## Knipser (28. Dez. 2020)

Eisvögel kommt her zu uns, ich wollt wir hätten welche. Bei uns ist der Teich reichlich gedeckt mit kleinen Goldfischen. Gruß Willi


----------



## jolantha (29. Dez. 2020)

Manchmal kommt der Eisvogel auch bei mir vorbei, findet aber leider keine Fische. Ich überlege ja schon, ob ich nicht ein paar ????? ( Naturfische ) einsetze, müßten aber dann
auch winterhart sein


----------



## Knipser (29. Dez. 2020)

jolantha schrieb:


> Manchmal kommt der Eisvogel auch bei mir vorbei, findet aber leider keine Fische. Ich überlege ja schon, ob ich nicht ein paar ????? ( Naturfische ) einsetze, müßten aber dann
> auch winterhart sein


Setz doch Goldfische ein, die vermehren sich wie die Karnickel. Ich bin sie laufend am rausholen u. verschenk sie - trotzdem werden sie immer mehr.   Willi


----------



## jolantha (30. Dez. 2020)

Knipser schrieb:


> Setz doch Goldfische ein, die vermehren sich wie die Karnickel.


Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil !


jolantha schrieb:


> ob ich nicht ein paar ????? (* Naturfische *)


Wenn ich Goldfische etc. haben wollte, hätten die ja auch drinbleiben können


----------



## PeBo (30. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Jolantha, schau mal nach __ Moderlieschen, die passen gut in das Beuteschema des Eisvogels. Sind winterhart, vermehren sich gut und verschonen Molch- und Krötenlaich.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Knipser (30. Dez. 2020)

jolantha schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil !
> 
> Wenn ich Goldfische etc. haben wollte, hätten die ja auch drinbleiben können
> Anhang anzeigen 221050


OK


----------



## jolantha (31. Dez. 2020)

PeBo schrieb:


> Hallo Jolantha, schau mal nach __ Moderlieschen, die passen gut in das Beuteschema des Eisvogels.


Vielen Dank, jetzt macht es ja bestimmt keinen Sinn mehr, also kommen sie auf die Liste fürs Frühjahr .


----------



## Ecki Holo (31. Dez. 2020)

Hallo,

hatte heute auch das Glück 2x Besuch vom Eisvogel zu bekommen. Hatte im Oktober noch gesehen das ich für meinen Geschmack zu viel Nachwuchs bekommen habe. In den letzten Tagen konnte ich diesen nicht mehr finden dachte die sind nur abgetaucht, vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und dienten als Futter für den Eisvogel.

Wünsche einen guten Rutsch 

Ecki


----------



## Knipser (31. Dez. 2020)

Ecki Holo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hatte heute auch das Glück 2x Besuch vom Eisvogel zu bekommen. Hatte im Oktober noch gesehen das ich für meinen Geschmack zu viel Nachwuchs bekommen habe. In den letzten Tagen konnte ich diesen nicht mehr finden dachte die sind nur abgetaucht, vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und dienten als Futter für den Eisvogel.
> 
> ...


Hallo!
Ich wollt, ich hätte so Glück aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden.  Guten Rutsch


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Jan. 2021)

jolantha schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, jetzt macht es ja bestimmt keinen Sinn mehr, also kommen sie auf die Liste fürs Frühjahr .


Denke von Teich in Teich geht immer. Auch jetzt.

Aus Zoohandel würde ich jetzt nicht nehmen.

Kannst die ja paar Goldelrizen als Eisvogelfutter abholen. Ach ne, du wilsst ja was Heimisches.
Bei mir war auch ein Eisvogel bevor ich das Laubnetz über den Teich gezogen habe.

Darf aber den Sickerteich von einem befreundetet Landwirt animpfen mit Goldelrizen.
Da kann der Eisvogel, dann im nächsten Jahr schlemmen.

Bei mir sind die kleinen gekauften Butterfly noch zu klein. Da habe ich Angst, dass der Eisvogel, diese im Winter vielleich auch angeht.


----------



## jolantha (5. Jan. 2021)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Aus Zoohandel würde ich jetzt nicht nehmen.


Hi, ich wüßte nicht, woher sonst.


----------



## troll20 (5. Jan. 2021)

Hallo @jolantha 
Ich markiert mal den entscheidenen Punkt fett 





Tottoabs schrieb:


> Aus Zoohandel würde ich *jetzt* nicht nehmen


Alternativ gibt es noch die Leute, die zu viele haben.
Aber auch diese würde ich *jetzt* nicht umsetzen.


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Jan. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Aber auch diese würde ich *jetzt* nicht umsetzen.


Warum nicht ?
Von Teich zu Teich ..... sehe ich keine Probleme. Sind ja keine Karpfen welche sich ablegen.
Meine Goldelrizen düsen auch noch durch dem Teich.

Bei 1 € pro Stück in 100 km Entfernung von Celle
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/moderlieschen/1527344366-138-750
Oder da auch ca. 100 km
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...fische-fische-gartenteich/1510934209-138-4412

Oder aus Wildeshausen schicken lassen. Die haben die soweit ich weiß auch draußen.
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...-elritzen-teichfische-koi/1497454050-138-2638



Anja W. schrieb:


> Der Teich ist übrigens leer gefressen. Kein Frosch mehr, keine Minikröten und keine __ Schnecken. Nur noch __ Molche, die sich gut verstecken.


Teich tiefer machen. Auch für __ Moderlieschen. Dann bleiben die Großen tiefer und lassen sich nicht so schnell erwischen.


----------



## troll20 (5. Jan. 2021)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Warum nicht


Weil das auch für die kleinen einen extra Stress bedeutet.
Und weil ich nicht glaube das jemand jetzt durch den Teich rennt und die kleinen fängt.
Die werden eher irgendwo in einer Hälterung stehen.
Aber ist nur meine Meinung


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Jan. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Die werden eher irgendwo in einer Hälterung stehen.


__ Senke mit Futter drauf und schon kommen ein paar. Auf jeden Fall meine Goldelritzen.


----------



## Tomy26 (7. Jan. 2021)

Hallo

Ja __ Moderlieschen sind genau das richtige. Bei uns ist er täglich mehrere Stunden (5-6)
Bin mal gespannt wieviele Moderlieschen er über lässt ! im Herbst waren es noch geschätzt 2000 - 2500.
Jetzt sehe ich nur selten mal ein paar !


----------

